

Facebook Revenue Was $1.6B In First Half Of 2011, Net Income $500M - zeratul
http://techcrunch.com/2011/09/07/report-facebook-revenue-was-1-6-b-in-first-half-of-2011-net-income-500m

======
littlegiantcap
I think comparing Google and Facebook's profits as the author does is kind of
a misnomer. Google is incredibly more dynamic and has way more depth than
facebook, which is well just facebook. Their list of acquisitions, while
impressive, doesn't show a very big willingness to step outside of their
comfort zone and try new things where as Google has done everything from a
search engine, to a browser, cellphones, and even high speed broadband
networks.

